# Good general deer units, 2017



## goofy elk

I've spent a BUNCH of time on the mountain this spring/summer.

There are some general deer units that look AWESOME this year!

The last 3 days on the Manti we have seen over 50 different bucks.
Several very good ones,
Almost has a LE quality feel this year.
Fawns started hitting the ground yesterday. 
Had to have seen over 300 does.

Also,
Beaver, Fillmore, Fisklake and Monroe deer herds look to have some of the BEST deer hunting in decades IMO.


----------



## Vanilla

I guess it's good that I'm hunting the Manti then. I'll collect those GPS coordinates from you when the hunt gets closer. I know you'll have some good ones tied to a tree for me.


----------



## goofy elk

I'm blown away with what we are seeing


----------



## TPrawitt91

The one in that second pic is a stud. No doubt about it!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I agree with Goof, been up there quite a bit lately and have seen more bucks than I ever have! I thought last year was good, but it's nothing compared to what I have seen lately!


----------



## moabxjeeper

That's reassuring to hear. I've yet to go scout out my area but I've been worried they were hit hard by this winter we just had. Doesn't sound like that's the case, at least not everywhere!


----------



## LostLouisianian

This is impossible. The selenium deficiency is worst it's been in decades, the over/under bites are preventing proper nutrition, the roundup being used is killing everything in sight and the harsh never ending winter killed what the selenium and round up didn't. These pictures are lies and bogus. You can go pull them off any interweb hunting site. I know all this because I read it on this very forum. Yeah I know ... -O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


----------



## muleydeermaniac

The herd size I hunt up in Morgan got hit, it is smaller than normal by about a third, but the antler growth has been great! Too bad I don't have a tag.


----------



## middlefork

LostLouisianian said:


> This is impossible. The selenium deficiency is worst it's been in decades, the over/under bites are preventing proper nutrition, the roundup being used is killing everything in sight and the harsh never ending winter killed what the selenium and round up didn't. These pictures are lies and bogus. You can go pull them off any interweb hunting site. I know all this because I read it on this very forum. Yeah I know ... -O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


I'm still waiting for reports on the northern units. From what I've seen so far on the Cache it is not a total disaster but there seems to be a lot less deer than the past few years. YMMV


----------



## stevedcarlson

I'm glad I finally drew a manti tag this year for bucks lots of good buck down in that area! We have been seeing a group of buck down there for the past couple of year elk hunting that I would love to get a crack at!


----------



## goofy elk

Here is another picture from last night. 
This deer was one in a group of 10 bucks running together.


----------



## goofy elk

Here's better pictures of two of the nicer bucks.


----------



## BradN

I hunted Fishlake last year, and so a lot of decent bucks. Relative to the previous year, last year looked great. I saw one huge buck with a similar frame to your pic #2. It sounds like the deer herd wintered over pretty well.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

goofy elk said:


> I've spent a BUNCH of time on the mountain this spring/summer.
> 
> There are some general deer units that look AWESOME this year!
> 
> The last 3 days on the Manti we have seen over 50 different bucks.
> Several very good ones,
> Almost has a LE quality feel this year.
> Fawns started hitting the ground yesterday.
> Had to have seen over 300 does.
> 
> Also,
> Beaver, Fillmore, Fisklake and Monroe deer herds look to have some of the BEST deer hunting in decades IMO.


Any word on Panguitch?


----------



## Packout

Good pics and good news.

We've been growing deer for 6 years now. It sure is great seeing all the doe give birth to more doe fawns and compound the herd growth. When that happens there are lots of bucks. 

Nice genes in some of those 2-3 year old bucks. A couple mature bucks in there too. Should be a solid year to hunt deer.

..


----------



## KineKilla

I'd sure like to get my eyes on a couple this Sunday in our area (South Manti) while we're planting our cameras. We've seen a lot of small bucks the last year or two, hopefully some of them are bigger now.

What elevations are y'all finding them at? Are they holing up in the timber after sunrise to stay cool or are they staying pretty active during the day?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Not a good year to be without a tag.:-(


----------



## utahbigbull

Thanks for the report Goofy!! Getting me excited for me and my sons muzzy bull hunt on that hill!! We'll both have muzzy deer tags in our back pockets too. Planning on making our first scouting trip down there next weekend. What have you been seeing for elk growth so far?


----------



## goofy elk

Bugbull,
Saw 11 bulls just this morning. 
The oldest, bigger bulls are out to their 5ths and 6ths.
Almost done.
Out of the 11, two were really good.


----------



## goofy elk

Muscles, 
Haven't been on Panquitch for a few years. 
Dont know.


----------



## plottrunner

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Any word on Panguitch?


Yeah, It's burning up....:-(


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Goofy, you left off the Dutton which is where I'll be this season, should I turn the tag back?


----------



## goofy elk

1eye,
Dont turn that tag back!

I didnt put Dutton on it because I haven't been on the Rock pile for a couple years. 

But I'm sure it's like the surrounding areas and doing well.
I like the southern end of that range for deer


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

plottrunner said:


> Yeah, It's burning up....:-(


I do not think that I will #FeelTheBern this year. Well, unless you is like the energizer bunny and keeps on going and going and going.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Last fall I saw 2 dozen bucks on the Dutton. 3-4 shooters. Of course I only had an elk tag and not a deer tag. Little brother and I watched them for about 20 minutes funneling down to feed. Hopefully the herd is even better this year.


----------



## izzydog

Good news!


----------



## bugchuker

Boulders?


----------



## ridgetop

I'm excited to be hunting South of I-70 again this year. It's been 16 years since I've hunted down there in one of my old hunting spots. The last three hunting seasons I hunted down there, I never saw a mature buck in that time. It had a great reputation in the late 1980s but after the killer winter of 92-93. Deer were hard to come by. It has taken over 20 years but finally, it's time to give it another try.


----------



## hazmat

Awesome pics goofy. I am seeing some good ones on the Wasatch deer anyway


----------



## Tbowman25

hazmat said:


> Awesome pics goofy. I am seeing some good ones on the Wasatch deer anyway


I have seen a lot of deer on the wasatch this year. My dad has an elk tag for the wasatch unit he has never got a big bull so I have been scouting for him up there a lot. Seen lots of deer and I have seen a ton of cow elk this year a lot more then last year. Still trying to find some good bulls tho.


----------



## goofy elk

More Manti bucks from the last 3 days. 
Here's a couple of Friday's buck's.


----------



## utahbigbull

Keep posting these up Goof, and they will turn the Manti into a LE deer unit!!


----------



## middlefork

utahbigbull said:


> Keep posting these up Goof, and they will turn the Manti into a LE deer unit!!


Already is! Thank god for option 2.


----------



## Tbowman25

This was about a month ago on the wasatch good young bug probably a 3 point


----------



## ckkone

Looks good, glad I have an archery Manti tag....


----------



## goofy elk

Here's a Sunday picture. 
Going to be a nice 3 point. 
Noticed how fat thi dude is!


----------



## wshiwsfshn

Alright Goofy! How much is it going to cost me to pick your brain a little bit? I am Dedicated on the Manti and it is kicking my trash. I hiked around 35 miles during the second week of the Archery, didn't go Muzzy. And easily another 30 miles on the boots during rifle. I saw 2 little 2 points. I was high and low over the course of the 2 hunts. I can't really suck this bad at hunting.


I did actually get a great pic of Robo deer though!


----------



## Tbowman25

Couple good bucks!


----------



## goofy elk

Those are good bucks bowman!
Here is yesterday's GS deer pic.
Saw 30+ bucks, 15 were 4 points.


----------



## ridgetop

Thanks for the reports and pictures.
I'm hoping to get out by next weekend and look around.
I still won't be able to check my trail cams for another few weeks.


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a look at my general season 2015 buck in the velvet.
This is why I love scouting before the hunt.


----------



## ut_birdboy

This is a good thread. Thanks for posting the pictures. Do you have any updates for the San Juan Arabajo unit?


----------



## hazmat

Awesome thread goofy I will ad a couple of photos. These pics were taken 3 weeks ago .curious as what they look like now headed back up soon


----------



## goofy elk

ut_birdboy said:


> This is a good thread. Thanks for posting the pictures. Do you have any updates for the San Juan Arabajo unit?


Haven't heard much from the Arabajo this year.

But heres a couple new bucks from last night. The pic is through my spotter, a bit fuzzy, but you can see the frames.


----------



## stick&string89

I finally made it out scouting. I saw tons of bucks. This one was by far the best.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crndgs8

Found this guy in a remote area. Hopefully get an oppertunity to harvest him in august. 🤞


----------



## goofy elk

Awesome pictures guys! 

Here's a GS buck from last night. 
A decent 3x3.


----------



## ridgetop

Keep them coming. I saw a nice 7x6 the other day but couldn't get a picture.


----------



## goofy elk

We are seeing a lot of GS bucks this year that look like this guy.


----------

